# 20" 79 stingray trike.



## 68_STINGRAY (Aug 25, 2011)

hello again my friends.

here is a custom trike ive been working on, i showed it at the lrm show in phoenix, and it had been in phx for a full year before i was able to get it back home.  now ive got it here, but its going to need a full make over due to surface rust, a major crack in the tank and scuff marks from storage and transporting it home. heres the most recent pic i have of it.  ill find more later.  the trike kit thats on it now is a 26" and is for sale or trade for a 20" chrome trike kit.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Aug 25, 2011)

hers a pic of the bike when i had a side car mounted to it.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JimK (Aug 26, 2011)

That is nice. That is the same color as my wifes first VW. I know that you are thinking about the 26" trike set, but if you do not find one, have you thought of laying down some of that fantastic body work on the rear section? I bet you could come up with something out of this world. Just a thought. Keep up the good work.

JimK


----------



## schwinning! at the disco (Aug 26, 2011)

Purdy! Love the colour and handlebars.


----------



## wooleyfest (Oct 5, 2011)

*rocking*

that is a rockin bike


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

i love the paint job cool work


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Oct 17, 2011)

getting the old blue paint off the bikes frame and going to weld the crack on the tank so i can have it re painted. pics soon.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Oct 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (May 12, 2013)

Starting to work on this trike again, need to find a 20" trike kit so i can put it back togather.


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C (Mar 29, 2015)

this trike was retired and is being parted out, frame, rims for sale. everything else is gone.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Mar 31, 2017)

Rims still for sale, frame off the market


----------

